# Basement walls, which type of paint?



## WvWelder (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I am getting ready to paint the basement walls in our 1920's house. This is an unfinished basement that houses a workshop, laundry area and furnace/hot water heater etc. I want to paint the block to brighten the area up. The foundation is a tile block, not regular concrete blocks. I am wondering what the prep work would be to paint block like these as well as which type of paint to use. Previous owners painted some of the block but it is peeling. 
Basement is pretty dry, moisture may have caused the paint to peel though. Should I use a waterproofer like drylok or does anyone recommend a different type of paint.

Thanks in advance 
Ryan


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Dryloc is a good choice but will not work over the paint. all the old paint will need to be removed first. But in any case if this is peeling it will need to be removed.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

what is a tile block?


----------



## WvWelder (Dec 17, 2009)

The foundation block is technically called terra cotta block. I found this out after some research on Google. It also said the finish on the block was glossy. I assume this block was glazed, so paint adheasion may be a problem. This may turn into a bigger job than planned.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You will need to thoroughly clean the surface and get as much paint off as poosible.

Thoroseal (white in available from most masonry supplier sources. You should have the wall moist and then apply a bond enhance like Acryl 60 (other similar products are avaiisable). Thoroseal is messy and difficult to apply, but it has been used for many years on maintenance and restoration of civil (dams, bridges) or architectural features.

There are also some companion products for a more finished surface such a Thorosheen.

Even though it is cement-based, it can work well with ceramic block because it is designed for the conditions. If you buy the dry product, make sure you follow the instructions and the proper wating period before final mixing.

Dick


----------



## WvWelder (Dec 17, 2009)

Dick,
Thanks for the suggestion. I never even thought of Thoroseal. I used that product years ago to coat the concrete block basement walls in my parents basement. I never even gave it a thought to use it now. 
I see on Thoro"s website that it can be used on unglazed terra cotta, I am not sure if mine are glazed or not. Also, how would you recommend removing some of the existing paint that is not peeling now. My main concern is adhesion and damproofing, so correct prep work is essential. I would rather do it right once than have to do it again in a couple years. The basement will be my workshop among other uses so I would like it to be as moisture free as possible.

Thanks again.

Ryan


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Is the basement unfinished at this point and is there drainage ? If so a power washer would get it off. Also would suggest to etch the surface with muratic acid to get proper adhesion. Need to be very carful and take proper precautains with acid.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

This is an old thread but I'm adding to it because I believe an important point has been overlooked. The vast majority of structural terra cotta used in buildings in the first quarter of the 20th century is unvitrified and unglazed which means that the tiles can deteriorate over time when exposed to the elements.

Water proofing terra cotta block foundation walls on the interior is NOT a good idea as it effectively traps moisture that has migrated from the surrounding earth in the blocks and prevents it from evaporating. It is much better in terms of the longevity and structural integrity of the blocks to allow it to breath as this minimizes moisture content in the material.

If the foundation blocks in the OP's structure were in fact glazed then the situation may be different. However, it was very uncommon for builders to use glazed (and more expensive) block for this sort of application. The OP should confirm that what he is looking at is not some coating applied subsequently to the material after it was installed.


----------



## helgymatt (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 1922 house with the same terracotta block foundation. Almost all of basement walls have been painted at one time or another. Some of the walls have little moisture problems but the north wall has lots of moisture coming through and all the paint is spalling/flaking off. This is in our laundry room. I would like to make the space look better and clean up the walls. 

I think I can correct some of moisture issues by filling some low spots in my driveway where water is leaking in around the foundation. What can I do with this brick wall to improve it appearance? Not a good idea to put any kind of coating/sealer on the wall? 

If I correct the majority of the moisture, could I make a rustic looking wall using gaped pallet boards? This would allow the brick and mortar to breathe
Like this...http://momandherdrill.blogspot.com/2011/02/wall-reveal.html


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I live in the clay capital of the world and paint this type of block all the time. We clean thoroughly with soap and water, rinse well, apply a bonding primer (for adhesion) and topcoat with SW's SuperPaint Satin. Haven't had any problems with this process.


----------



## helgymatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> I live in the clay capital of the world and paint this type of block all the time. We clean thoroughly with soap and water, rinse well, apply a bonding primer (for adhesion) and topcoat with SW's SuperPaint Satin. Haven't had any problems with this process.


Many of my walls are painted and have been for a long time and are holding paint well. The problem is when you have moisture or water coming thru. My one wall will not hold anthing. Here are some pictures. 
























A light glance with a scaper and many layers of this paint literaly flake off to reveal the red clay.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, definitely some water issues there! Gutters clogged? No foundation drainage? Definitely an issue OUTSIDE the wall.


----------



## helgymatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Wow, definitely some water issues there! Gutters clogged? No foundation drainage? Definitely an issue OUTSIDE the wall.


Low spots in cracked asphalt drive. The only side of my house with water problems is the entire side that is lined with a 9' driveway. Water pools in an area and then seeps in I suspect. Or else water is moving lateraly from beyond the drive and then seeps in.


----------

